# Anyone can help with TV repair?



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

We were given a NIB Vizio 43" fully array LED backlit TV. Only thing is that the screen is scrambled. 

Maybe someone here can assist with troubleshooting?

I have basic measuring equipment including an oscope.


----------



## TheSteve (Jun 15, 2018)

post a pic and i could give you some insight


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Not sure how helpful this will be
https://imgur.com/gallery/NFC3n


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

So the TV powers on and the screen lights up but it looks like this:










Almost looks like a cracked pane of glass but there is no glass in this tv. It's just the lcd lighting up in that pattern to make it look like it. I can see some things change on the screen on the right or lower section when I press the menu button or turn the volume up and down. Sound comes through perfect. I can see some blurred movement at the bottom of the screen from whatevere content is showing on the current channel.


----------



## WilliamS (Oct 1, 2016)

That look like a bad main board or bad lcd panel, so unless you can source one from ebay, that tv is dead to the world. Good news is 43 inch tvs are stupid cheap.

Looks like the tv is new? bring it the heck back.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

dumpster, not worth fixing


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

It is new. It was bought by a relative who past away before they were able to use it.. It was never used and is NIB. It was put in storage for 2 years and then given to us. We don't have a receipt for it.


Here is the exact model on amazon: https://www.amazon.com/VIZIO-43-Inch-1920-Smart-D43-D2/dp/B01CRF2G9S

$368 is not "stupid cheap" to me. If I can fix is for <$120 bucks then it's worth it to me.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

Truthunter said:


> It is new. It was bought by a relative who past away before they were able to use it.. It was never used and is NIB. It was put in storage for 2 years and then given to us. We don't have a receipt for it.
> 
> 
> Here is the exact model on amazon: https://www.amazon.com/VIZIO-43-Inch-1920-Smart-D43-D2/dp/B01CRF2G9S
> ...


screen is out of it, probably dropped, like i said, not fixable


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

I have dropped my Samsung tablet before and the same thing happen to the screen - had the same "cracked" look to it. Ended up just being a connector that got knocked loose inside. Re-seated it and it still works perfect today 3 years later.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

Truthunter said:


> I have dropped my Samsung tablet before and the same thing happen to the screen - had the same "cracked" look to it. Ended up just being a connector that got knocked loose inside. Re-seated it and it still works perfect today 3 years later.


sounds like you have your answer, good luck with that and let us know it turns out


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

Is it under 2 years or over 2 years? This Vizio might be from Costco (their largest reseller) and Costco has a 2 year warranty. If a surviving household member can find the credit card or membership card (may not need a receipt) they probably can help to replace it.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

diy.phil said:


> Is it under 2 years or over 2 years? This Vizio might be from Costco (their largest reseller) and Costco has a 2 year warranty. If a surviving household member can find the credit card or membership card (may not need a receipt) they probably can help to replace it.


It has a Target inventory sticker on the box. I've already called them to see if there is anything they can do and got a big "NOPE"


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Well the Streets album, "A grand don't come for free", featured a broken TV.


----------



## TheSteve (Jun 15, 2018)

that is a definite cracked LCD panel
the lines being cut off show where part of the panel gets power and other parts dont
the LCD is a few layers of glass in a plastic sandwich
1 or more layers are cracked


----------

